# Getting a Dependent Visa



## biby

My company is planning to send me to Germany in deputation for 6 months in the beginning of October. I'm getting married by end of August. So I would like to take my wife along with me. What are the possibilities of getting the visa & how long will it take?? Since I'm going for 6 month deputation will they give dependent visa?? 

FYI: I'm an Indian & will be applying in Consulate of Germany at Bangalore


----------



## beppi

The requirements for a dependent's visa are
- sufficient financial resources to survive (currently around €8300/year per person)
- sufficient living space (e.g. rental apartment)
- health insurance
Ask at the German embassy for procedure and time needed.


----------



## despaired

You probably can't take her along, as a 6 month deputation is way too less. The visa itself already takes about 3 months. Its easier if she just goes on a Schengen visa, then you can at least plan properly.


----------



## biby

beppi said:


> The requirements for a dependent's visa are
> - sufficient financial resources to survive (currently around €8300/year per person)
> - sufficient living space (e.g. rental apartment)
> - health insurance
> Ask at the German embassy for procedure and time needed.


The company will be providing the apartment & the financial resource is also fine I guess, as I will be getting more than €2200 as allowances per month.

In embassy website it is written that it will take 6-8 weeks for issuing dependent visa. But I saw that some people got it within a month. My relocation services are done through averto. But I have to take care of wife's visa & other processes myself.

Also if I'm applying (or company is doing paper work for work permit in Germany) for visa now furnishing the marital status as single, will it be a problem when applying for a dependent visa for wife??


lots of confusions


----------



## biby

despaired said:


> You probably can't take her along, as a 6 month deputation is way too less. The visa itself already takes about 3 months. Its easier if she just goes on a Schengen visa, then you can at least plan properly.


I have thought of taking her in Schengen visa, but it will be problem to show the proof of accommodation.because apartment will be rented by the company. Also I may have to show a big amount as bank balance. I hope we will be able to convince the consular to give a dependent visa


----------



## biby

Hi all.. My wife got depended visa.. To my surprise the processing only took 25 days  
They didn't charge for the marriage certificate verification(my passport didn't had wife's name too). 

In her visa it is written ErwerbstÃ¤tigkeit gestattet.. So she can work here after arrival?


----------



## beppi

Yes, with that comment she can work while in Germany.


----------



## biby

Hello beppi, one doubt.. While going to ABH for registration, is travel health insurance is fine or do I have to take some special Health insurance?


----------



## beppi

If you are insured in the public health insurance in Germany (Gesetzliche Krankenkasse) and as long as your wife has no income, she can be added to your plan at no additional cost.
If you are in the private health insurance system (Private Krankenversicherung) or if she has her own income, she needs to join one of the two systems on her own. As far as I know, travel health insurance is not sufficient in this case (only for short visits).


----------



## risharisha

*tax on dependent family memebers*

Hi Beppi,
I am in the same situation and I have one dought If my dependent family member travel with me on dependent visa for the period of 4-5 months will there be any tax liability on them??
As I will not be getting any german salary, I will be getting only daily allowances which is even taxable in India along with my salary in india. And we will be returing back at the end of 6th month i.e before 180 days, is there any law which say even if your wife in unemployed and if she is travelling on dependent visa she would be taxable from day 1.
Please provide your comments, as I am really worried about this.

Thanks,
Risha


----------

